# Odometer stuck



## raredesign (Dec 15, 2008)

I just bought this 95 altima at 72k miles, and at about 76k the odometer stuck. At first, if I pressed the reset on the trip meter, it would start working again. It usually would hang when turning from a 9 digit, but now it won't move at all. I did some googling and found a reply that perhaps the connectors need to be cleaned.
I pulled everything apart and even though the post said to use WD-40, I didn't see why and just used an eraser and alcohol to clean up the carbon build up. I got everything back together but the odometer still doesn't work.
I thought maybe I could pick up a used one on ebay or elsewhere cheap, but what about the mileage? I only have slightly over 76k and I don't want to replace the gauge with another cluster's mileage claim.
Even if I bought new, what do you do about the mileage?
I would also like to make sure it is actually the cluster before doing anything, but I figure that if the tach and speedo work, that the cables are cool.

Thanks


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Its the cluster, get one from a 95-97 with the same transmission type. You'll need to turn in some DMV paperwork to certify actual mileage. But I think the repair work also has to be done by an authorized repair shop.


----------

